# A Collection of D&D Class Build Guides - the Wiki Thread



## ppaladin123

Don't forget GL's Fighter guide (which was never added to the 5e collection): http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?527280-GUIDE-Battle-On-The-Fighter-Guide


----------



## intently

ppaladin123 said:


> Don't forget GL's Fighter guide (which was never added to the 5e collection): http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?527280-GUIDE-Battle-On-The-Fighter-Guide




I added it -- wiki thread! Anyone can edit the top post.


----------



## ppaladin123

Thanks...I know...I didn't want to edit it while Yunru was in the middle of editing it....I always find that disconcerting when that happens at work.


----------



## Gladius Legis

I won't do this to anyone else's guide, but for the Paladin entries specifically, since I wrote them both, I marked Oathbound as outdated. My Word is My Sword is an updated version of that old guide.


----------



## ppaladin123

How do we get this pinned? The previous thread is obsolete.


----------



## Yunru

Bump


----------



## Yunru

Updated.


----------



## Yunru

Updated.


----------



## chaosronin

Hey took some time to mucking around with the formatting and added some other guides from the GITP, I'll add it to the first post in a spoiler in case no one likes the changes done.
[SBLOCK=ChaosRonin's Update]*
Barbarian*
The Gentleman's Guide to Proper Barbarism By Jell_Moo [Repost]
Graceful Destruction: A Guide to the Dex Based Barbarian By Yunru
I'll NEVER Die! By NeoSeraphi
D&D 5e Character Optimization – Barbarian By Michael Long (apparently at least in part compiled from NeoSeraphi's and Jell_Moo's guides)

*Bard*
A party without music is lame: A Bard Guide By Mellored
Bardic Lore: A Basic College of Lore Bard Guide By Zardnaar
Players Gonna Play By EvilAnagram
The College of Legendary Steeds By Starstuff

*Cleric*
For God and Party-A Cleric's guide By DanMathMan [Repost]
Celestial Link Evoking Radiance Into Creation By Mellored
The Devout and the Dead, a guide to clerics By Yorrin
Divine Tomfoolery- a guide to Trickery Clerics By Jumbowheat01

*Druid*
Thy Fearful Symmetry: A Circle of the Moon Handbook By RCanine
 Lunar Wilds: A Moon Druid Animal Guide By Yunru
5e Druid Handbook - Land & Moon By Hymer
By Your Powers Combined: A Land Druid Handbook By Chameleon-X
Irhtos Sauriv's guide to front line druidism By Tetrasodium


*Fighter*
Bow Bond: An Eldritch Knight's Guide to Archery By Mightythokk [Repost]
The Art of War: A Fighter Guide By Koga395 [Repost]
Battle On: The Fighter Guide By Gladius Legis
Bellator Arcana - The Eldritch Knight Guide By LightningArrow
An Illustrated Manual for Inflicting Violence By EvilAnagram
Eldritch Knight Tactica By Nightsteel


*Monk*
Meditation, Mediation, Devastation: A Monk's Guide By Yunru
Monk and the Four Elements (Subclasses mini guide) By ClockworkNinja
The Good the Bad and the Monk, a 5e Monk guide By EnderDwarf


*Paladin*
My Word Is My Sword: The Paladin Guide By Gladius Legis
Good is Not Nice, A paladin's guide By EvilAnagram
A Guide to the D&D 5th Edition Paladin through the eyes of a 3.5 Player By T.G. Oskar



*Ranger*
Not all who wander are lost, A Ranger's Guide By EvilAnagram
Animal Buddy: A Guide to the Ranger's Beast Companion By Lord_Ventnor [Repost]
The Outdoorsman's Guide to Natural Ranging By dwgautier [Repost]
Into the Woods We Go: The Ranger Guide By Gladius Legis [Repost]


*Rogue*
A Knife in the Dark – The Rogue’s Handbook By clutchbone
I Fought the Law and Won: The Rogue Guide By Gladius Legis
Person_Man’s 5E Rogue Guide By Person_Man
Starstuff's Thief Guide By Starstuff
A thousand lies and a good disguise By Cuddlebot5000
Dealing Death: Handbook of the True Assassin By Gladius Legis [Repost]

*Sorcerer*
Born to be Wild, a sorcerer guide By Mellored
Power Overwhelming: A Sorcerer Guide By RhaegarT [Repost]
Guide for the Optimized Sorcerer By Sorxores [Repost]
Playing Dice with the Universe: A Slant Guide to Wild-Magic Sorcerer By Cognomen's Cassowary
Caster Unleashed By Guru
How to Rend Fiends and Immolate People By EvilAnagram

*Warlock*
Blade, Book, and Chain - A Warlock Guide By Mephi1234 
Pacts, Patrons and Power - A Warlock Guide By Mellored
Pact-making 101: A guide to the 5th edition Warlock By Oncoming Storm
Blade, Book, and Chain: A Warlock Guide By Mephi1234 [Repost]
Selling your Soul at a Premium: The Warlock’s Guide to Power By EvilAnagram
The (un)complete Warlock Guide to multiclassing By Asmotherion

*Wizard*
Arrive on Time - A General Guide to Wizardry By TheBigHouse
Treantmonk's Guide to Wizards 5e By Treantmonklvl20
A blast from the past - Wizarding 101 by Avalongod
Melee Bladesinger Guide By Nadrigol
The master of the arcane By rfkannen



*Multiclass Guides*
Unlimited Blade Works, Paladin/Sorcerer guide By Gastronomie
General multiclassing guide By Petenutbutter

*Homebrew*
Paths of Nobility: A Noble Class Guide By Yunru
Preparing for the Hunt; A Blood Hunter Handbook By Nishant


*Other*
The Grappler's Manual - Grappling in 5th Edition
A Collection of Useful Spell Lists
List of All Personality Traits, Ideals, Bonds, and Flaws
Repository: Homebrew & Original Content
Stealth, hiding and you!
Skill Monkey Builds
Dagger Thrower

[sblock=Outdated]
*Paladin*
Oathbound: The Paladin Guide By Gladius Legis

*Sorcerer*
A Bunny's Guide to the Sorcerer
*
Old**WOTC** Links*
5th Edition Spells Spreadsheet
Annual Cantrip Review
Basic Char-Op
Conjurer of Cheap Tricks - A Conjuration Handbook
DPR King
Handbook to Guide Writing
Level Dip Guide
Ways to attack with your Reaction
Know Your Rites: A Guide to Ritual Casting
What's Your Story: A Custom Backgrounds Guide
List of ability check modifiers
Know Your Enemy
[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK]

Changelog

- Changed the formatting.

- Updated Druid Guide Thy Fearfull Symmetry to link to Rcanine's thread.

- Linked Lunar Wilds to post #2 of the Mistewells Repost of Thy Fearfull Symmetry.

- Added Bladesinger Guide By Nadrigol

- Added Bellator Arcana - The Eldritch Knight Guide By LightningArrow

- Added Various Guides From GITP

Edit: Going to set up the old format in a spoiler and put my update up front.


----------



## Kevin Smith

Very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Mistwell

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] can you swap the pinning of my old thread for this new one? Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

Mistwell said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] can you swap the pinning of my old thread for this new one? Thanks.




Sure!


----------



## DwynnsPlace

Just a little help for you Humanoid lovers, old school stuff for sure but it's good stuff:


http://www.nerregatt.de/games/TheCompleteBookofHumanoids.pdf

Hope this info can help some with Humanoid races, classes and specialty info like racial weapons and bonuses.

~Dave~   aka: DWYNN


----------



## DwynnsPlace

*Humanoids*

Future of Humanoids is in the past:

http://www.nerregatt.de/games/TheCompleteBookofHumanoids.pdf


----------



## Frankie1969

I've tried editing the wiki post multiple times but it just ignores my edits and reverts back. What's going on?


----------



## Leatherhead

A significant number of these threads are outdated. Perhaps it's time to trim the fat, and shift everything that doesn't cover up to XGtE into the outdated section.


----------



## Yunru

Leatherhead said:


> A significant number of these threads are outdated. Perhaps it's time to trim the fat, and shift everything that doesn't cover up to XGtE into the outdated section.



Nope. Outdated means the information is incorrect, not incomplete.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Leatherhead

Yunru said:


> Nope. Outdated means the information is incorrect, not incomplete.
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app




Outdated literally means "Out of date." If it's incorrect, the information should be de-listed. In fact, all but one of the current "Outdated" links should be dropped, because they don't link to anything, and are useless because of that.


----------



## Yunru

Leatherhead said:


> Outdated literally means "Out of date." If it's incorrect, the information should be de-listed. In fact, all but one of the current "Outdated" links should be dropped, because they don't link to anything, and are useless because of that.



And none of it's "out of date" so your argument's not relevant.

Also dead links do get pruned, that's why there aren't any (outside of the archival section).


----------



## Michael Blommaert

I am going to bookmark this page, great work


----------



## The Yellow Sign

Anyone know if there's an updated Barbarian guide, including the stuff from SCAG and Xanathar's?


----------



## Adamant

There is, but for some reason no one can add it to the first post.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Another-Barbarian-Primer)&highlight=barbarian

 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=6780961]Yunru[/MENTION], can either of you add this, the thread owner asked for help last page and never got a response.


----------



## Adamant

Accidental duplicate.


----------



## Yunru

Nathan1 said:


> There is, but for some reason no one can add it to the first post.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Another-Barbarian-Primer)&highlight=barbarian
> 
> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=6780961]Yunru[/MENTION], can either of you add this, the thread owner asked for help last page and never got a response.



It's going to have to be [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], my changes aren't sticking.


----------



## moskatero

Nice collection, bookmarked for eternity


----------



## HermanTheWize

Bookmarked.


Yunru, you're the man


----------



## Adamant

Yunru said:


> It's going to have to be  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], my changes aren't sticking.




 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], just checking in case you haven't noticed this needs attention, please add http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Another-Barbarian-Primer)&highlight=barbarian to the op. No one else has been able to make it stick. Last time it was brought up was when you weren't here.


----------



## FullCaster

can someone add this guide:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...adesinger-and-Wizard-Guide-Xanathar-s-Edition

I tried to edit the post but for some reason I can't.


----------



## Yunru

See above, seems no-one can. I'll try turning wiki off and on again.


----------



## Frankie1969

Still doesn't work.


----------



## Yunru

Yeah I got nothing, need to wait for [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] I guess.


----------



## Morrus

I don't know why it's not working. My suggestion would be to copy it and try a fresh thread and see if that works.


----------



## Yunru

I have a theory, but I don't like the implications if it's right. It may be that it's simply too big of a post?

EDIT: Nope, works fine in a new thread. Could you please sticky the new one and unsticky this one please [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]?


----------

